# Running with the Dawgs, a lesson learned



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Cute story! I bet if you had not run after him, and in fact had called him and turned direction, that he would have come back to you. I let me Nellie drag her leash in the woods and when I was first training her everytime she would stop and look at me, I'd call her to me and give her a little treat. Soon she would come up to me for treats or for pats and I'd thank her for 'checking in'. It is all good...


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL, I could just picture it! Angelina's right, if you called and ran in the opposite direction, odds are he would have chased you. He just figured you needed more exercise! *G*


----------

